# Bridgestone picnica folding bike help



## markivpedalpusher (Oct 10, 2008)

Does anyone know the value, rarity and history of this bike? Any help is appreciated.


----------



## monarkdude (Oct 11, 2008)

*picnica*

70's bike from Japan. Go to foldingcyclist.com I think they have the history of your bike. Lots of pictures in the gallery.


----------

